# Attention: 30% off sale this Sunday!



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Definitely worth checking out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

They gave me 30% off today Picked up kneeling geist Girl for 69.99
I love her


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm jealous of everyone who has one of these stores nearby. I wanted to go to the sale today, but I came home after 3, and the nearest HC is 1.5 hrs away. What did everyone get?


----------

